# Master of Computer Science After Completing Masters of Computer Application



## Serendipity14 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to pursue MS from canada. Starting with my query, I have a bachelors degree in commerce and a masters degree in computer science. Almost all the universities demand for a honors degree in undergraduate course as a pre-requisite for MS. Though I do not have a honors degree in computer science at undergraduate level however since I have completed Masters in Computer Application, I do meet the requirement of having a computer science background and have also studied all the subjects listed by such universities.

I have tried to contact the program director of universities I intend to apply but as a second opinion wanted the viewpoint of people here. Should I go ahead with application procedure? Do I stand a chance of getting admission?

Thanks everybody


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think only the universities can tell...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Serendipity14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to pursue MS from canada. Starting with my query, I have a bachelors degree in commerce and a masters degree in computer science. Almost all the universities demand for a honors degree in undergraduate course as a pre-requisite for MS. Though I do not have a honors degree in computer science at undergraduate level however since I have completed Masters in Computer Application, I do meet the requirement of having a computer science background and have also studied all the subjects listed by such universities.
> 
> ...



Degrees from India are not usually the same as Canadian degrees. When I was in graduate school I knew a couple of people from India and Pakistan who already had Master's degrees from those countries who had tried to get into PhD programs here but were only admitted to Master's programs. This happens because here in Canada we go to university for four years in order to earn the B.A. (Hons) which is required for entry to a Master's program. We then do a one to two year Master's before moving on to PhD programs.

But in India and Pakistan those people had earned a B.A. after two years and their Master's after another on to two years. In other words, it only takes half as long to earn the degrees there than it does here - four year here=B.A. (Hons) but four years in India/Pakistan=B.A. and Master's. That simply isn't sufficient for entry into our graduate programs.

Your two degrees might be considered equal to one of our degrees for entry into a Master's program (so your Master's in CS might be helpful) but you would have to speak to the graduate chair of the program at each university you plan to apply to. It might help to provide them with copies of your transcripts so that they can see exactly which courses you have taken. And you also have to keep in mind the grades that are required for entry into graduate programs here - if you do not have an A average you are unlikely to be accepted.


----------



## Serendipity14 (Jun 24, 2013)

EVHB said:


> I think only the universities can tell...


I got in touch with program directors of universities I have shortlisted. Except for one university, all other are asking me to either fill out pre-screen application or apply for the course and thereafter mention my reason(s).

I guess there's no way other than to actually apply and remain positive.



colchar said:


> Degrees from India are not usually the same as Canadian degrees. When I was in graduate school I knew a couple of people from India and Pakistan who already had Master's degrees from those countries who had tried to get into PhD programs here but were only admitted to Master's programs. This happens because here in Canada we go to university for four years in order to earn the B.A. (Hons) which is required for entry to a Master's program. We then do a one to two year Master's before moving on to PhD programs.
> 
> But in India and Pakistan those people had earned a B.A. after two years and their Master's after another on to two years. In other words, it only takes half as long to earn the degrees there than it does here - four year here=B.A. (Hons) but four years in India/Pakistan=B.A. and Master's. That simply isn't sufficient for entry into our graduate programs.
> 
> Your two degrees might be considered equal to one of our degrees for entry into a Master's program (so your Master's in CS might be helpful) but you would have to speak to the graduate chair of the program at each university you plan to apply to. It might help to provide them with copies of your transcripts so that they can see exactly which courses you have taken. And you also have to keep in mind the grades that are required for entry into graduate programs here - if you do not have an A average you are unlikely to be accepted.


Hi,

Thanks for the useful response. To begin with, I have the required grades as well as the courses the university demands prior to admission in Masters program. The difference is instead of doing those course (subjects) at under-graduate level, I have done them at Masters level (can't argue why, this is how the education system is in India). And I intend to pursue Masters not PhD 

Also, I did go through the admission requirements and there are some universities which haven't mentioned any particular criteria for admission in Masters program. Does it mean that under-graduate degree in computer science is implied pre-requisite or the university is open to all students provided the posses required knowledge in said field?


----------

